# How to cut split firewood that's too long for the wood stove?



## ADaniLion (May 24, 2011)

Hello,
I'm not sure if this is the correct place to post this but here goes 
I have about 3/4 cord of firewood that's too long for my wood stove. I can't handle a chainsaw by myself...is there any other tool I can use to cut about 5 inches off of dry, split firewood?


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

A Sawzall could do it but that wouldn’t be much fun.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Bowsaw, cross cut, sawzall. Take your pick.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

You can't handle a chain saw by yourself because........?


----------



## ADaniLion (May 24, 2011)

*alrightee...*

Just give me a second to look up those tools to see which looks like it would work best LOL! A power tool would be easiest...this is the last time I'm buying split wood - it's BioBricks for me from now on


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

small electric chainsaw


----------



## ADaniLion (May 24, 2011)

Bud Cline said:


> You can't handle a chain saw by yourself because........?


...I'm afraid of chopping off a limb...


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

If that's all it is...

Electric chain saws are cheap and small and lightweight and manageable with both hands. Certainly no more dangerous than any most other power tool/saw.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Mr Chips said:


> small electric chainsaw


http://www.google.com/products/cata...=X&ei=-Y6DTtjqOKeGsgKWu7WWDw&ved=0CIgBEPMCMAI


----------



## ADaniLion (May 24, 2011)

ACK! Do you see the blade on that thing! I have such beautiful legs and arms and fingers, I'd hate to lose them!
Seriously, though, I have a 10-in electric chainsaw and have trouble handling that. I'm good with lots of tools but when that little voice inside says "stay away from that" I tend to stay away from that.

Maybe in a former life I was killed in the Texas Chainsaw Masacre?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

ADaniLion said:


> ...I'm afraid of chopping off a limb...


And, that would be a problem why?


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Maybe (if your insurance premiums are current) you could hire a neighborhood teen to do it for you.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Bud Cline said:


> Maybe (if your insurance premiums are current) you could hire a neighborhood teen to do it for you.


Yeah... That is all she needs, a four fingered, one legged teen with a new nickname of stumpy.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

if you are having problems with a 10" electric Chain saw, i'd say skip the power tool and just use a bow saw or hire a high school kid to do for you


----------



## ADaniLion (May 24, 2011)

I'm going to try the recriprocating saw. That looks like it'd work with the right type of blade. Maybe I'll ask the guys at Lowe's LOLOLOLOL! Seriously, there is a very good 'real' tool store nearby.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> Yeah... That is all she needs, a four fingered, one legged teen with a new nickname of stumpy.


I don't care for "Stumpy" let's choose another name for him.


----------



## ThatDaveGuy (Dec 31, 2010)

Bud Cline said:


> I don't care for "Stumpy" let's choose another name for him.


Trim the other side and just call him Neal 

But seriously, I am curious why you have a problem w/ the small electric chainsaw ADaniLion, that's damn near a kitchen appliance.Maybe your stance or technique? A huge part of the DIY thing is not just doing the job, but doing it yourself for the satisfaction of a problem solved by your own efforts.

Besides, everyone knows you really need the power of a gas one to cut off a limb, you'd be all day gnawing at it w/ an electric.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

The hardest part will be clamping the split log so it won't move and bind the saw as you cut---

Any body have a good clamp idea?


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

ADaniLion said:


> I'm going to try the recriprocating saw. That looks like it'd work with the right type of blade. Maybe I'll ask the guys at Lowe's LOLOLOLOL! Seriously, there is a very good 'real' tool store nearby.


This is the type of blade you want.
http://shopping.yahoo.com/35459130-...-blade-5-teeth-per-inch-9-inch-length-5-pack/


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

I think the recipricating saw would be much more difficult to control than the chain saw. The log is going to be bouncing all over the place with the back and forth blade action.
The chainsaw or a hand bow saw is the proper tool for this job.
Make sure the chain has been sharpened or the cutting will be much more difficult.


----------



## jrepp44 (Jan 6, 2010)

This might work if your firewood is not too large:
http://www.amazon.com/Black-Decker-LP1000-Alligator-Electric/dp/B000BANMUY


----------



## fireguy (May 3, 2007)

Why not put the pieces in slightly crosswise? Works in my stoves. 

When I order firewood, I specifiy the length. Wrong length, I refuse the load.


----------

